# Eastern King Snake



## USMC0321 (Sep 20, 2012)

Removed from a customers house, he now lives behind my house somewhere.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 20, 2012)

That is so cool. Kingsnakes are beautiful creatures. Glad you gave it a safe new habitat.


----------



## mlbfish (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice head shot


----------



## rip18 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Sep 21, 2012)

nice shot!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 21, 2012)

Good capture of a good capture!


----------



## thomas the redneck (Sep 21, 2012)

dont like snakes never have but thats a good pic and i will probly have a night mare because of it  
with that said king snakes are the only snake i dont mind to much glad hes alive and well


----------



## Hoss (Sep 23, 2012)

Kinda looks li,e he's smiling. Great capture twice.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Sep 24, 2012)

Perfect spot focus,nailed him


----------

